# What's New in Winter Valley - October 2009



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

The October What’s New is up and running at *http://www.wvrr.ca/new.htm .
* 

I hope you all enjoy the little story and maybe even pick up a pointer or two along the way. Perhaps Loree’ will be back home for Christmas.


Dave


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

*http://www.wvrr.ca/new.htm**l*


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes! Cut and paste. Looks as if my scissors got away from me.

Thanks


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.wvrr.ca/new.htm 

So I figured I’d wander over to the bike shop and see what “Crotch Rocket” Ricky was up to. He was always trying to sell me one of those things and it seemed to be my task in the relationship to find new ways to say no. Had I ever said yes I probably wouldn’t have been dead by now. Roads around here were mostly loose gravel, or just plain bad, and they wouldn’t get any better under a speeding two wheeler. At 50 miles per hour it was tough staying upright in my big old Jeep. 
'...probably *wouldn't* have been dead by now...' ??? Must be 'probably would have been dead by now'...for a moment there I had this bizarre notion that you and Fritz had entered into collaboration, and your narrator was one of his zombies! 

I really liked the 'builders comments' with the various scenes. From my own recent (and recently stalled) efforts, I know that trying to determine just how much building, track, or most anything else you can *comfortably* fit into a given space can be a major pain. Yes, that small yard looked fine on the track plan, and really did measure out right and is reachable...but it sort of cuts way down on everything else that would help make the scene 'work'.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 07 Oct 2009 12:45 AM 
http://www.wvrr.ca/new.htm 

So I figured I’d wander over to the bike shop and see what “Crotch Rocket” Ricky was up to. He was always trying to sell me one of those things and it seemed to be my task in the relationship to find new ways to say no. Had I ever said yes I probably wouldn’t have been dead by now. Roads around here were mostly loose gravel, or just plain bad, and they wouldn’t get any better under a speeding two wheeler. At 50 miles per hour it was tough staying upright in my big old Jeep. 
'...probably *wouldn't* have been dead by now...' ??? Must be 'probably would have been dead by now'...for a moment there I had this bizarre notion that you and Fritz had entered into collaboration, and your narrator was one of his zombies! 

I really liked the 'builders comments' with the various scenes. From my own recent (and recently stalled) efforts, I know that trying to determine just how much building, track, or most anything else you can *comfortably* fit into a given space can be a major pain. Yes, that small yard looked fine on the track plan, and really did measure out right and is reachable...but it sort of cuts way down on everything else that would help make the scene 'work'. 


There you go see? You can't have enough proof readers. My oldest set of 'notes' has *"I probably wouldn't* be alive now". I didn't like the way it flowed. Well, I changed 1/2 of it anyway.







With respect to track - scenery ratio: Even during my 30+ years doing N scale I put scenes first and track second and I found I still had plenty of operational possibilities. I was modelling a railway after all so that aspect kind'a took care of itself. I also viewed most small areas through a camera. That really helps the balance.

Dave


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Dave I have enjoyed your railroad for some time now and I'm a regular reader of your updates. Keep up the good work. I look forward to the latest update.

Tom Thornton


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Thornton on 14 Oct 2009 06:09 AM 


Dave I have enjoyed your railroad for some time now and I'm a regular reader of your updates. Keep up the good work. I look forward to the latest update.

Tom Thornton


Thanks Tom. I'm grad you drop by from time to time.

I'm building a swimming hole scene now that I want to feature in December. The lights are on the fishing wharf anyway. It's a serious challenge because I've never done anything quite like this, even in N scale so.....

In the meantime I will talk modelling in the Proto-file every month. Some folks get seem to get more out of that than my little fantasies.







Who'd a' thought. 
Dave


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Dave What bis Proto-file?

Tom Thornton


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom

If you scroll down a little on the Winter Valley home page you'll see Proto-file in a small box on the left.

http://wvrr.ca/prototype.htm

There are 4 new 1:1 pictures posted there every month along with a modelling observation that might help people to look at their scenery differently. Take a look when you can. Enjoy.

Dave


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I will be sure to stop in from time to time. Great pictures too.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! I too, enjoyed the builder's comments.


----------

